# 1965 GTO windshield washer line routing help needed



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

Although I took lots of pics when I tore down my 65 GTO about 12 years ago, I failed to capture the routing of the washer lines from the reservoir to the firewall. I know it gets attached to the core support somewhere, but don't know where. I'd appreciate some help. (I did notice an earlier post of someone asking a similar question, but didn't see a response. Any help (and pics) would be appreciated. Thanks.
Oh and I'm a new user----hope I got this procedure correct.......


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Original 65:


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

And if you want to be just like the originals you need 2 hoses and this connector between the 2 hoses near the battery.


----------



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, this is really helpful. My car is original and I do have that two-piece hose in good condition. &#55357;&#56836;
Guess this forum works!


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the go to place for any questions on GTO's. Used it several times. I wasn't all that concerned with originality when running this hose, so just used some cheap plastic hose clips from the hardware store.


----------

